# Changes to medical cover



## chasper (Apr 20, 2008)

I don't know if this has been covered elsewhere, but i have read in the November BMW Club journal that the provision of free medical cover between the UK and the Channel Islands was withdrawn on 1 April 2009, meaning that UK visitors to the C.I. and Islanders visiting the UK are now responsible for the cost of medical treatment in the visited country. This does not apply to emergency treatment. From 1 April 2010 the Isle of Man is set to follow. Because the Channel Islands or the Isle of Man are not members of the EU the European Health Insurance Card will not cover you. Chasper.


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

Correct - as Foreign and Commonwealth Office state;

http://tinyurl.com/yhbgp6w

Dave


----------

